# ellie the weimaraner(rescue) in her new home



## sheldon&shelly (May 13, 2008)

ellie is a *weimaraner *that we rescued shes in a very bad way,

shes very skinny & under weight shes quite nervous but a very playful girl her tail is always wagging & she loves playing fetch with her new toys.

i will update evey so often with pictures of how ellie is doing,

i will put the good the bad & the ugly the fun times & the not so fun times









this is ellie now shes a very beautiful dog but very skinny


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Her weight is disgraceful!!! Poor wuppy dog


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Gosh is she thin, gorgeous girl though. Can't wait to see progress pictures


----------



## sheldon&shelly (May 13, 2008)

*day one*

ellie has settled into her new family & home very quickly,

she had a wander around & sniffed her suroundings & even burried her bone in the nappy box lol,

we took her out for a brief walk which she seemed to enjoy & although she pulled alittle she was very good & doesnt seem to be bothered to much about other dogs,

*ellies first night*

we left ellie tucked up in bed down stairs in the hallway,
we went upto bed & was greeted by ellie jumping on our bed
so off she was sent back down stairs where she was told to stay,
she did stay downstairs but she had let herself into the kitchen & dinning room 
she had a few accidents & made quite a mess on my floor so i think litter training is a must lol i put her in the garden while i cleaned up the mess ( which took me a while lol),

*ellies first time alone*

ellie was alittle naughty today & emptied the bin all over the floor looking for left over chilli con carne wraps which we had the night before,
she also had a few more accidents & messed my kitchen floor again
but hay it all cleans up & its all still new to her im sure she will improve,
afterall this is all still new to her & shes got to learn the rules of how our house works.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

aw bless her, poor girl it sounds like she hasn't had any training whatsoever, i think you are going to have your work cut out for you as they are very strong minded when they get their confidence!


----------



## sheldon&shelly (May 13, 2008)

yes i know its already showing lol,

it will all be worth while though seeing her ow & when shes how she should be & isnt that all the fun in having a dog lol

luckily i grew up with weimaraners so i know how they are lol


----------



## Loops (Feb 15, 2008)

keep up the good work u are doing great lisaxx


----------



## moonlight (Jun 30, 2007)

Poor thing I am glad she has a good home now though 
My dog also likes emptying the kitchen bin all over the floor so I have to put it in another room and shut the door when I go out.


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

OMG :sad:
that poor dogs weight is a disgrace.
apart from her obvious neglect in the food area, whats her history?

im appalled that someone let their dog get into such a state..im soooo glad she is with someone who will rehabilitate her.


the toilet training will all come with time, as for the bin raiding that often seems to be a csae of break the habit. empty the bin everytime she has access to it. eventually she will stop looking for tidbits in the rubbish.
Shes obviously intelligent (she knows how to let herself into other rooms)
she will be ok, just make sure you stay alpha.


----------



## sheldon&shelly (May 13, 2008)

*ellies second night*


ellie was a very good girl only one wee on the floor & no emptied bin,
when i came down she stood at the back door went out done her buisness & came back in,

the only problem we are having with her is going after the kids food, my youngest was having a chocie bickie treat which ended up being ellies treat lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

And not a good treat for dogs either choccy............i never have chocolate in my house cos of the dogs and skunks 

my son does get chocolate but on the way hom from school at the shop so he is done eating by the time we get home 


Ellie seems to be catching on quick with the new rules, her weight will be back up in no time with some good meals in her tum ......lil mal i have here is a right pot bellie now an thats after just over a week of being here lol 


Toilet training just treat her like a pup take her out every half hour praise her to hell when she goes outside and reward her 


Good luck and well done with wat your doing for her :2thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2009)

*How is Ellie*



sheldon&shelly said:


> ellie is a *weimaraner *that we rescued shes in a very bad way,
> 
> shes very skinny & under weight shes quite nervous but a very playful girl her tail is always wagging & she loves playing fetch with her new toys.
> 
> ...


Hi there 
I have seen Ellie and I am very interested in her, I hope that she is geting better? I was wondering if she was up for sale? 
I would love to offer her a home filled with love and care. 

look forward to hearing from you


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Hi there
> I have seen Ellie and I am very interested in her, I hope that she is geting better? I was wondering if she was up for sale?
> I would love to offer her a home filled with love and care.
> 
> look forward to hearing from you



why would she be selling it, its a rescue, and this thread is months old?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Hi there
> I have seen Ellie and I am very interested in her, I hope that she is geting better? I was wondering if she was up for sale?
> I would love to offer her a home filled with love and care.
> 
> look forward to hearing from you


 


They adopted her from a rescue kennels and I think you will find shes not for sale


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Hi there
> I have seen Ellie and I am very interested in her, I hope that she is geting better? I was wondering if she was up for sale?
> I would love to offer her a home filled with love and care.
> 
> look forward to hearing from you


Rather a strange first post me thinks?!?!?

Jo


----------



## Holly123 (Feb 7, 2009)

people who let an animal get in that state should be starved themselves, so glad she is in good hands 

best of luck with her


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Hmmm more like that guy saw she was a weimaraner bitch and thought i no easy money ill try and get her on the cheap so i can put her in pup :censor:. Shes happy where she is and she was going on well. Go scrounge somewhere else :whip:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I dont think they have her anymore as I found this
pics of milo hes just soooooo beautiful and they enquired after a rescue Chi I was trying to find a home for


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

have u still got her?

would love to see pics of how she has come on:2thumb:


----------



## kcg (Jul 30, 2009)

hi my dog looks like elli in these pics she has a great appetite but was loosing weight because we changed her food do to allergies. she has had a types of tests on her including bone marrow cecks because her wbc was high. 7000 dollars later they couldnt find anything. She has lost like 15 pounds. she is gaining back slowly we went back to her old diet. is there something we could feed her like elli to put weight on her. hope to here back soon.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

sheldon&shelly said:


> *ellies second night*
> 
> 
> ellie was a very good girl only one wee on the floor & no emptied bin,
> ...


 Given the history of being starved, I am not surprised she steals anything edible. Personally I would not let the kids eat near her.


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> Given the history of being starved, I am not surprised she steals anything edible. Personally I would not let the kids eat near her.


this is an old thread they didnt have her long n got a new dog then got rid a that, then got another :whistling2:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

What happened to the poor weimaraner? Does anybody know?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> this is an old thread they didnt have her long n got a new dog then got rid a that, then got another :whistling2:


 
Katie as above :whistling2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Katie as above :whistling2:


 grr. 'Poor Weim', we are lovely people for rescuing the poor doggy and all will be wonderful for her.' 
and then quietly getting rid and saying nothing. That makes me mad.
The poor dog has had more than enough bad stuff happen in her life but then to get rid of her and screw her mind up after she thinks she's found some humans she can trust, just beggars belief.:bash:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Katie as above :whistling2:


Aye I saw that but wondered if the owners had kept in touch with new owners or whether they took her back to the rescue etc.


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Awww poor puppy, Do people not realise dogs are actually hard work, no matter of size or breed they are all hard work, but worth it ...well for me anyway....
I hope ellies found a* forever home now *an not being passed from pillar to post like has just happend then you get another dog (apparantly) shame on you :whip:


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Just saw this thread, and I must admit I wasn't expecting a happy end with how it began.. I hope she found a good home. My Weimaraner broke my heart when she died.


----------

